# Wishingwell/Pond Filter



## Daryl (Feb 11, 2005)

Well thought I would show you a Idea I came up with the other day. It is a Wishing Well which doubles as a Pond Filter.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Daryl, that looks great! how long did it take you to finish this project?


----------



## Daryl (Feb 11, 2005)

*re Wishingwell/Pond Filter*

Thankyou, It was weekend project during some down time. Half the battle was making the ring up since I don't have my circle cutter jig made. I just finished my other project so I will share that one two. I am looking foward to seeing pics of other woodworkers projects because its very interesting was others are up to.


----------

